# Just moved to Abu Dhabi



## vman7

Hi 

I have just moved to abu dhabi and have settled in nicely but just missing a social circle. Looking to meet people for drinks, eating out, playing golf, football etc

Anyone any ideas on who i can contact about playing social football?

Also keen to play some golf if there is anyone up for playing?

thanks


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi


Welcome to Abu Dhabi. I moved here just over 2 weeks ago. I don't play football or golf but check out Meetup there are a lot of social groups in there.

B


----------



## vman7

Hi

i signed up for a few of them but a lot of them there doesnt seem to be anything happening. Also the cocktail club is closed now which seems to be the only one with regular events!


----------



## GumbaGumba

vman7 said:


> Hi
> 
> i signed up for a few of them but a lot of them there doesnt seem to be anything happening. Also the cocktail club is closed now which seems to be the only one with regular events!


Hey

Yeah I wanted to join the cocktail one too. I joined the ladies Abu Dhabi one but I'm a lady so that was allowed! Lol! They do a few events. The others seem to be dead.

B


----------



## BedouGirl

GumbaGumba said:


> Hey
> 
> Yeah I wanted to join the cocktail one too. I joined the ladies Abu Dhabi one but I'm a lady so that was allowed! Lol! They do a few events. The others seem to be dead.
> 
> B


I discovered today that you and I have a mutual friend 


----------



## GumbaGumba

BedouGirl said:


> I discovered today that you and I have a mutual friend 


Really? How cool and exciting! Who is that?


----------



## BedouGirl

GumbaGumba said:


> Really? How cool and exciting! Who is that?


You work with her. She will tell you when she sees you next I am sure. She emailed me about something today and mentioned your name and your four-legged family and I put two and two together. Hopefully, we can all meet up at some point when she is back from her upcoming holiday?


----------



## GumbaGumba

Small world.  Meeting up sounds good, by the time she comes back hubby would have been back in the UK and it won't be far from my birthday!

:clap2:


----------



## BedouGirl

Great. Tell her we have touched base and then we can get organized towards the end of next month.


----------



## slimydoom

Hey..welcome there..actually we do have a social football games here in alreem island every Wednesday at 7:30 pm..ur welcome 2 join ..


----------



## MariusRO

Hello, i am also interested about football games, from the end of April i will be in Abu Dhabi and if it is any opportunity to play football i will like to join also


----------



## slimydoom

Cool guys....will let u know abt the next games


----------



## vman7

Yea please send on the details for this wednesday if you have room?

cheers


----------



## fraz1776

I'm dying to play some 5 a side! I'm not the greatest but I used to play every week when I was in the RAF and I really miss it, not payed a game in about 18 months and I'm putting on the beef so I need to get involved in something!


----------



## dzey

i'm also happy to join social football as i used to play a lot 5-a-side back in London - and now i live in Reem Island (marina square)


----------



## MariusRO

Hello guys,

Maybe we should arrange a game if we are enough. We can play in Zayed Sport City 5 - side game.

If someone is interested please reply. We have a long weekend in front, so maybe we will play


----------



## fraz1776

MariusRO said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Maybe we should arrange a game if we are enough. We can play in Zayed Sport City 5 - side game.
> 
> If someone is interested please reply. We have a long weekend in front, so maybe we will play


I'll be up for it, depends what day though as I'll be out drinking so I'll see how I feel. Lol. Don't expect me to be amazing though, not played in over 18 months!


----------



## dzey

also happy to play - just say when/where and you can count me in


----------



## vman7

count me in as well guys


----------



## vman7

i can also bring along a couple others who would be up for it.......footbal that is.......


----------



## MariusRO

Hi,

So i opened a closed group for football on facebook, it is called "Football in Abu Dhabi".
If anyone is interested for joining football games please join the group and i will put all details there.

Also vman7, if you join group you can write there how many people you can bring, what day you are comfortable to play and other details like that.

Thanks.


----------



## fraz1776

MariusRO said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i opened a closed group for football on facebook, it is called "Football in Abu Dhabi".
> If anyone is interested for joining football games please join the group and i will put all details there.
> 
> Also vman7, if you join group you can write there how many people you can bring, what day you are comfortable to play and other details like that.
> 
> Thanks.


You got a link? Tried searching but it's not showing up.


----------



## MariusRO

Hi,

I will post the link, but i need to be a active member ( 4 posts at least).
Could you please send me a private message if you can if your facebook name. I will search for you and add you to this group.


----------



## MariusRO

Now i have rights for posting links.

So this is the link for football group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/football.abudhabi/


----------



## koddy28

hi what is the cocktail club?


----------



## GumbaGumba

koddy28 said:


> hi what is the cocktail club?


Hi

It is a meetup club. Search for meetup om google and in there search for cocktail club.


----------



## vman7

Hi I just asked to join the group - I will also ask a couple of my friends to join. Only days that dont suit me is sunday and tuesday

thanks


----------



## norampin

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> It is a meetup club. Search for meetup om google and in there search for cocktail club.


Cocktail Club (Abu Dhabi) - Meetup

I have just joined


----------



## GumbaGumba

norampin said:


> Cocktail Club (Abu Dhabi) - Meetup
> 
> I have just joined


Great! May see you at the next one. Only joined recently


----------



## norampin

GumbaGumba said:


> Great! May see you at the next one. Only joined recently


Unfortunatly not...I dont arrive until the end of June :-(

But the one after


----------



## MariusRO

Hi guys,

So the football group has 8 members already, still missing 2-4 guys to arrange a game next week on weekend.


----------



## norampin

Dont worry,

Ill be over next month.
And i will show u how not to play footy!


----------



## MariusRO

Hi guys, if someone is interested we arranged a game for this Saturday from 7 pm for 1 hour and 30 minutes in Zayed Sport City.
If you want to join please announce us in this private group on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/football.abudhabi/


----------

